# Where to push the snow



## StarLandCentral (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey, this is my first season as my own business with plow accounts. We are getting a blizzard today, here in Minnesota....12 to 17 inches. I went out and plowed a few driveways this morning. For one of the driveways, a neighbor came out and asked me in an angry tone: "is it normal to plow the snow into someone else's yard?" I was plowing the snow down the driveway, across the street, and into a pile across the street. Same spot the city plows leave a pile when the streets are plowed. So I didn't see a problem with it being there since that is where the snow from the streets already goes.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

from reading: According to the boss website for driveways you are supposed to push it to the corners of the drive

Quote: "Finish by pushing the snow into the corners at the end of the driveway."

thats only part or the info, go to boss's website and read, I have and it has enhanced my knowledge, the others might have it to, I just have seen boss's. It's really very informative.

here's the link:
http://www.bossplow.com/plowingtips#practices


----------



## StarLandCentral (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for the link. I guess I won't do that anymore!


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

It depends on the lay of the land.If there's garage doors facing the street at the end of the driveway and there's obstacles on either side of the driveway by the house/garage,you have to then push it out of the driveway and into the street.You do not want to do what you did though,nobody wants snow from another neighbor.Simply run the snow,windrowing it up against the curbs in a long stretch,same basically as what the town/city/.county/state plow trucks do.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Never plow snow across a street. The end.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

tuney443;1148503 said:


> It depends on the lay of the land.If there's garage doors facing the street at the end of the driveway and there's obstacles on either side of the driveway by the house/garage,you have to then push it out of the driveway and into the street.You do not want to do what you did though,nobody wants snow from another neighbor.Simply run the snow,windrowing it up against the curbs in a long stretch,same basically as what the town/city/.county/state plow trucks do.


Sorry that is illegal to put snow into, onto or across, a city ,state or county road. At least in the state of MA

If a home owner has lined the drive so that you have noware to put the snow ...tell them you cant plow them and move on.


----------



## Dannoman (Aug 27, 2010)

So on a typical driveway that goes straight from street to garage, do most of you guys backdrag from the garage to make a clearing, and then push out toward the street to the corners of the drive? Anyone got a link to some plowing videos?


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

Where possible, plow forward with plow angled. Stop 15 ft short of garage . Backdrag, plow off to side again. Backdrag to street, stack snow at corners of driveway entry. Windrow along street and clear mailbox on the way out.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Pilling the snow at the corners will make a tall snowbank that the cars wont see over and could lead to an accident. guess who they will sue... the person that made the snowbank that blocks there view.


push in to the side, backdrag the garage, push to the side.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

it's illegal to plow snow across from drives here in illinois. find somewhere else to stack the snow.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

pile is as far from the drive as you can...if not by the middle oof winter you will have no place to put snow
in the yard is the best place


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

Questions like that asked by the OP are the reason I always strongly recommend that anyone who wants to get into plowing snow should work at least 1 season for or with someone who has experience, before attempting to get their own contracts. Not trying to knock the OP or any newbies for that matter,but if you dont know how/where to push snow in a residential driveway, do you really think you know how to properly estimate a job etc. Also you are asking customers to pay you professional rates for a job you really have no clue how to do properly.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

StarLandCentral;1148450 said:


> Hey, this is my first season as my own business with plow accounts. We are getting a blizzard today, here in Minnesota....12 to 17 inches. I went out and plowed a few driveways this morning. For one of the driveways, a neighbor came out and asked me in an angry tone: "is it normal to plow the snow into someone else's yard?" I was plowing the snow down the driveway, across the street, and into a pile across the street. Same spot the city plows leave a pile when the streets are plowed. So I didn't see a problem with it being there since that is where the snow from the streets already goes.


I dont think this that big of a deal. If a homeowner asked me not to I wouldnt do it. I also wouldnt do it on a main road. When you go across the road make sure you clean up your mess. It is definitely illegal to do in mass but so is rolling through a stop sign and doing 40 in a 35. In other words...it depends on the situation and the neighbors.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

Sounds like your in close quarters. You may have to just stack the snow in the lawn. Make sure the customer knows that you really don't any other option. The only other thing I can think to do is make a pile and snowblow it onto the yard.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

in most communities or sub-divisions, the City owns the R/W (right of way) and normally this will go back to the back edge of the sidewalk, (from the street) and the sidewalk is considered city property and homeowners get in a twist because the maintain the grass between the sidewalk and street. So MANY home owners will complain that you put snow in "their yard" yet it is still in the City Right of Way. 
Check 2 things
the Common Right of way in your area and the local ordinance or law on pushing snow "across" a city street......if you are good on both of those you can do it legally (you can also tell your wife that those jeans make her butt look big, but just because you can, doesn't mean you should) , HOWEVER, explaining that to the guy with the new snow pile in his yard might not be so comfortable......so, you might not want to start a fight between neighbors.

As for stacking, as you face the house from the street, typical plow will have you stacking/wind-rowing snow to the LEFT of the drive.
The reason is when the City does come and plow, you don't want them taking part of your pile, back across the drive you just plowed.

Good Luck


----------

